# A morning with the birds



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

So every morning I go through food prep for my small flock. 

I enjoy it and the birds love their nice food. 

From left to right:

First 3 bowls = Kakariki

My Kakariki Kookie gets a bowl of pellets, a bowl of soft food and a bowl of high quality seed daily. 

Two middle bowls = Hahns Macaw

My Hahns Macaw, Ace is just weaning onto solid food and gets a hand feeding in the evening now (due to starting to refuse). So in the morning he gets a handful of parrot mix seed (will be upping the quality as soon as he finishes this packet), handful of maintenance pellets and a handful of the nature's nest pellets in the big silver bowl. He is enjoying that mix now. In the small plastic bowl he gets a 10% soft food mix which he likes and I put in his cage in the morning in place of the morning feeding. 

Last four bowls = Budgie pairs

In the two big bowls they get a nice helping of quality seed which they love and then on top of that they have a sprinkling of crushed nature's nest pellets and some egg food. The small bowl is extra groats I leave in the cage for their choice. 

All birds get fresh water, twice daily.  

I'm finally happy, more or less, with my mix for my flock and the brands I use are the best quality in my country. 

Hope you enjoy.  

~SASB


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

Very cool  It's interesting seeing how other people feed their flocks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well done, Chelsea! :2thumbs:*


----------

